

Startup 127: Term Sheet – Voting Rights and Protective Provisions - jag
http://www.ansanelli.com/blog/?p=1055

======
jag
This post explains how in a venture backed startup, preferred shareholders get
special voting rights and protective provisions over some pretty important
decisions.

